# Kernel testing of knightcrusader's kernel (continued from Tweaked ROM thread)



## acejavelin

Several people have noted issues with serious lag at times running rhcp's kernel with the Tweaked ROM by dwitherell, so several people have changed to knightcrusader's TweakStock kernel and although the lag issues seem to be gone, several people have noted issues with the phone locking, rebooting, and "freezing" using the kernel with Tweaked... this thread is a continuation of the discussion in the Tweaked v2.1 ROM thread that just seemed to be out of place in that thread. The original discussion started in that thread on this page at about post #453, to catch up on this, please read from that point.

Been running this for a couple days now with all tweaks disabled (except TouchSreen Sensitivity tweak... and yes, it actually says TouchSreen, lol) and have had no more lockup or call issues... Also, although it may just be the placebo effect, the whole phone seems snappier and more responsive running KC's kernel without the tweaks... perhaps some of the tweaks knightcrusader built into the TweakStock kernel may conflict with some of the kernel tweaks available in TweakTools.

I would like to do some benchmark testing of the various kernels available to see how the phone's speed is effected with various things, does anyone know of a good Android Benchmarking software that is fairly complete, taking in all aspects of the OS including disk access?


----------



## acejavelin

Started playing with some benchmarks... here are the results with Quadrant Standard Benchmark and AnTuTu Benchmark:

Current configuration:

Samsung Stratosphere
Tweaked v2.1 ROM (Touchsreen and Darkly ZipAlign Tweaks enabled/all other tweaks disabled)
knightcrusader's TweakStock Kernel v1.0
16GB Sandisk Class 6 MicroSD card

Note that just before running the benchmarks, I ran the stock Task Manager and cleared RAM via that, then immediately ran the benchmark.

I was actually quite surprised, this device benchmarked really well and far better than I expected, slightly better than a standard Samsung Galaxy S model and just barely under a Google Nexus S phone.

If you run a different configuration, feel free to share your results! I would be very interested in seeing some results from Tweaked with rhcp kernel, Ti-X ROM, and a stock unit.


----------



## acejavelin

Testing a new kernel by _bag_ that he built in the irc channel tonight, it is essentially rhcp's kernel with his CPU governor and I/O scheduler defaults reverted to help lag issues, so it's still got all the features (boot animations, overclocking, etc) without the lag (hopefully). So far looks good, here is the benchmarks for that one, pretty similar to knightcrusaders, slightly lower "overall" score in one but not enough to really make a difference, slightly higher in the other one so I will call it a wash.

THANKS _bag_ !!!! Looks good so far!!!

Benchmark scores:


----------



## zzandrewst

I tested using Tweaked v2.1 ROM with kc's kernel and all available tweaks enabled. i tested both AnTuTu and Quadrant 3 times and took the highest of the 3 scores. My highest AnTuTu score was 2930 and my highest Quadrant score was 1296.


----------



## acejavelin

zzandrewst said:


> I tested using Tweaked v2.1 ROM with kc's kernel and all available tweaks enabled. i tested both AnTuTu and Quadrant 3 times and took the highest of the 3 scores. My highest AnTuTu score was 2930 and my highest Quadrant score was 1296.


Very nice!!! But beware some of the tweaks using kc's kernel... at this time I am thinking one of them is causing the call disconnect/freeze issues but ymmv! I have put testing it on the back burner well I am testing a new kernel.


----------



## dwitherell

acejavelin said:


> Very nice!!! But beware some of the tweaks using kc's kernel... at this time I am thinking one of them is causing the call disconnect/freeze issues but ymmv! I have put testing it on the back burner well I am testing a new kernel.


I am unsure of this, but does KCs kernel support init.d stuffs? The only reason I ask is that most of those tweaks are init.d-relevant.


----------



## acejavelin

dwitherell said:


> I am unsure of this, but does KCs kernel support init.d stuffs? The only reason I ask is that most of those tweaks are init.d-relevant.


That would be more of a question for knightcrusader or maybe bag, but it in looking through kc's posting of his kernel I don't see support for that mentioned... I probably be in the irc channel tonight, will see if I can find out.


----------



## _bag_

acejavelin said:


> That would be more of a question for knightcrusader or maybe bag, but it in looking through kc's posting of his kernel I don't see support for that mentioned... I probably be in the irc channel tonight, will see if I can find out.


I don't have KC's initramfs on hand, but all the tweaks to support that are purely in the initramfs. It'd be possible to build his kernel with init.d support added, I don't know if it's included since I haven't looked at his initramfs.


----------



## zzandrewst

acejavelin said:


> Very nice!!! But beware some of the tweaks using kc's kernel... at this time I am thinking one of them is causing the call disconnect/freeze issues but ymmv! I have put testing it on the back burner well I am testing a new kernel.


I haven't had any issues but I will keep that in mind if I do, thanks!


----------



## daventodd

Does this kernel support VoodooSound and boot ani's? I may have missed something in past posts but I can't recall if I've read about it.


----------



## acejavelin

daventodd said:


> Does this kernel support VoodooSound and boot ani's? I may have missed something in past posts but I can't recall if I've read about it.


Patience, the kernel hasn't been released to the general public yet... bag's kernel is still in "testing and development" phase and currently being tweaked nightly, when bag thinks it is acceptable I am sure he will post it with all the pertinent info and there is a link to an "older" version in dwitherell's Tweaked 2.1 ROM thread but it has undergone several revisions since that was posted (it is stable and usable though).

But, it has all the features of rhcp's kernel which it is based on, including overclock/undervolt, CWM Recovery, init.d, swap, and custom boot animations with fixes for the lag issue people often see... as far as VooDoo Sound goes, I just don't know... And if it means anything to you, It also has all upstream update patches within the kernel source release installed (to kernel v2.6.35.14) and a new toolchain. This is not the magic bullet to get different ROMs ported to the Stratosphere, that is whole different issue.


----------



## Crystawth

The biggest issue my girl and I have been having with our stratospheres is the phone hot-booting.

This issue was prevalent in the stock ROM and was rather annoying. I flashed to Tweaked 2.1 and it stopped doing it as much, but still occurred. I changed from rhcp's kernel to KC's and it ran a bit better... Then I disabled the music widget thing from tweaktools, and so far the problem hasn't occured very often. My girl's phone still occasionally hot-boots though.

I flashed the kernel that you posted by _bag_, and so far I haven't had any issues on my phone, Have you experienced the hot-boot issue at all since flashing? I'm hoping that this iteration of the kernel will completely resolve this rather annoying issue!


----------



## acejavelin

I only ran that kernel for about 24 hours, but it worked really well but I have never really experienced the hot-boot issue at all. We are currently trying a new kernel as of last night, but I am actually thinking of reverting back to that one from 0709 due to other issues, i liked it.


----------



## kgreenman21

Has anyone looked into running the v6 Supercharger script on this device to improve kernel performance? I recently finished up my Viewsonic gtablet and installed an ICS ROM. At first the tablet was really slow and after some research, I found that the v6 Supercharger script really speeds things up and gets rid of the lagginess. So I'll start looking into this a bit more. If anyone wants to help, head over to XDA.

Here's a link to start you out:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=991276/


----------



## dwitherell

kgreenman21 said:


> Has anyone looked into running the v6 Supercharger script on this device to improve kernel performance? I recently finished up my Viewsonic gtablet and installed an ICS ROM. At first the tablet was really slow and after some research, I found that the v6 Supercharger script really speeds things up and gets rid of the lagginess. So I'll start looking into this a bit more. If anyone wants to help, head over to XDA.
> 
> Here's a link to start you out:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=991276/


I'd be interested in what folks thought on this. It was a pretty popular thing on the charge, though there were some mixed results. I never ended up using it for long, but for those that it worked for they swear by it.


----------



## selyb

I wish I had seen this discussion earlier :-/
KC's kernel has no support for init.d, OC/UV, or boot ani
rhcp's kernel does, however he copied a bunch of tweaks into the build.prop from another kernel (Charge?) that are bad. On my wife's phone, I use KC's kernel with none of the problems mentioned in this thread. For mine, I modified rhcp's kernel to remove the build.prop tweaks and disable the proximity sensor. I also do not have the problems on my phone mentioned earlier.

It is important to note that I have removed many stock apps from /system/app so it is possible the bugs are in one/some of those apps.
init.d support is easy to add. I considered building/releasing a new kernel based on KC's source but I could not find enough information to add OC/UV and bootani support.

_Edit:_ When I say the tweaks are bad, I only mean that I researched a few and they were no good so I assume the rest are equally no good and I wonder what else was changed in the kernel that was not done the way I would have done it.


----------



## const37

I swear by it, too. I've instaled it with rhcp and KC, under all the Strat ROM options, and it always yields better better (AnTuTu) benchmarks but more importantly *much smoother* operations - lagfix etc. Interestingly, my phone seems to do better *with* V6 and *without* the Tweaktools kernel fixes. (For example, V6 app bulletproofing appears to work better than renicing, though I can't tell for sure that the mechanism is actually different.) And finally, the latest version of V6 includes SD card cache size setting, meaning I can drop one stand-alone utility.



dwitherell said:


> I'd be interested in what folks thought on this. It was a pretty popular thing on the charge, though there were some mixed results. I never ended up using it for long, but for those that it worked for they swear by it.


----------



## daventodd

The v6 Supercharge script would be amazing. My friend has the Charge and he installed it earlier this week and I can tell the improved performance, right off the bat.


----------



## dwitherell

daventodd said:


> The v6 Supercharge script would be amazing. My friend has the Charge and he installed it earlier this week and I can tell the improved performance, right off the bat.


Hmm... seems a thread for v6 on the strat might be in order *hint hint to those who have used it successfully







*


----------



## daventodd

dwitherell said:


> Hmm... seems a thread for v6 on the strat might be in order *hint hint to those who have used it successfully
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is there anyway that the Charge version would work on a Strat? I'm thinking about getting a new Strat (Best Buy warranty ftw) and I'd be more than glad to test some stuff out.


----------



## dwitherell

daventodd said:


> Is there anyway that the Charge version would work on a Strat? I'm thinking about getting a new Strat (Best Buy warranty ftw) and I'd be more than glad to test some stuff out.


From what I understand the script is not device-specific.


----------



## daventodd

dwitherell said:


> From what I understand the script is not device-specific.


Ahh, that sounds better than what I was thinking.

EDIT: I found [background=rgb(248, 248, 248)]this topic that lists a bunch of the same developer's tweaks and they are quite impressive. At some point, the Strat MIGHT be able to support most of these, I hope anyways. [/background]

[background=rgb(248, 248, 248)]UPDATE: I just installed the v6 Supercharger and my Strat boots up and feels fine. I don't notice any speed increases right away but I'm doing a benchmark atm. After a day of testing, I'll see if anything really feels better.[/background]

[background=rgb(248, 248, 248)]UPDATE2: After a day's worth of heavy usage, the V6 Supercharger did more harm than good. The lockscreen was difficult to draw, calls would hang on the same "swipe left to answer" page, and while opening an app, the phone would temp. freeze. My overall experience was pretty poor but, my phone may be different than others. I had no problem uninstalling it through the script so testing should be easy.[/background]


----------



## const37

There's nothing much to do but follow the menus (which look like BBS interfaces at 1200 baud), but I'll be happy to start up the thread as a tip to other forum readers.



dwitherell said:


> Hmm... seems a thread for v6 on the strat might be in order *hint hint to those who have used it successfully
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------

